# Two please!



## serialkiller1126 (Oct 23, 2013)

Who will be the chosen two !!



Wonder what this psychopath can possibility do? 

Its amazing what results can happen with a server and with intelligence

and few more options i wont let you know


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hell I'll volunteer cmon over sweet pea we'll settle your hash and quick!! do try to hurry I need my beauty sleep. Guess I can wait till morning though since I doubt your mommy lets you out this late.


----------

